# Passed piece of placenta 1 week PP



## mynameisMom (Mar 27, 2009)

Baby is a week old today. This morning I was shocked (and fascinated, in a disgusted sort of way) to pass a huge - like large lemon-sized - piece of tissue/blood clot. I called the Dr. and he said it was likely a piece of placenta and not to worry.

My bleeding is as it has been, and I don't and didn't have any cramping, so I would like not to worry, but how do I know there isn't more? Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

I had a large clot like that after DD was born. It was shocking to see but I felt fine and my bleeding/cramping was actually alot less than with my first. If you don't have any other symptoms, its probably fine like the doctor said.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Unless you have a fever or foul smell then it probably is fine. Thats always been the criteria I was given.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I had retained placenta after DS1 was born; I knew there was something amiss, though, because I was still having crampy feelings like mild contractions, four or five days later.

Has your milk come in fully? Has baby started to gain? One sign that you still have retained placenta is if you're having problems developing a full milk supply... I would think that if you have no pain or cramping, and are not bleeding excessively, and your milk is well in, then you shouldn't worry.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Wouldn't the examination of the placenta have shown if it was incomplete? Did you see the placenta, how did it look?


----------



## mynameisMom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you. My milk is full and bountiful so I am glad it didn't cause any problems there!

I wondered the same thing about the placenta, why the MW wouldn't have noticed if a piece were missing. Baby was full 2 weeks over EDD so I would have thought checking the placenta's condition would be important. Maybe it is hard to tell if any is missing. I did look at it myself, it was huge - dinner plate sized - and looked very healthy to me but I didn't inspect all the edges or anything.

Well, fingers crossed that it was just the one piece and it's done. I don't know why, but I'm kind of shaken up about it. It was just so unexpected.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I had that with both births and my MW (both times, different MW) said it was likely a clot. She explained that a lot of times nursing moms tend to contract while nursing and thus while lying down or sitting. Then, they usually aren't up and aroudn right after so any additional discharge resulting from the contractions can pool. Once it begins, it can easily form a clot. With my first, i passed a lemon sized clot while going to the bathroom. It was very dark in color and really smooth around the edges. The second birth, i was 4 days pp and the clot was...well, let's just say it was sort of out and sort of in and i freaked out! dh took me in to the MWs upon her request and they examined me and took care of it. She explained that it wasn't a hemorrage, and it wasn't placenta, it was just a clot from the post partum bleeding.

FWIW, my flow after birth was very variable. Sometimes i would go 12 hours w/o much and then there would be a lot.

Either way, if you fell ok, no fever, no major dizziness or lightheadedness, you are likely fine. HOwever, i was always instructed to call in for any clots bigger than a quarter.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I had a nurse tell me that its very common to have a large clot about a week or so after delivery. I can't remember why--I think it was something about the clot that forms where the placenta was attached.... but I'm not sure that makes sense. Anyway, she said it was a common cause of calls to OBs after birth, and not to worry as long as I wasn't soaking through more than a pad an hour or having any other symptoms (odor, etc.)


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

I had that as well, but it was definitley just a clot. My placenta had been carefully examined by the lab after I gave birth because my son had a true knot in his cord.


----------



## koalove (Apr 18, 2007)

i was going to say what pp said~ it was more likely a clot, especially if you are not having nursing issues and it wasnt smelling bad.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

I have passed some HUGE clots after birth! I mean huge. It's amazing what can come out of you.


----------

